# Free vintage bikes in Kansas City



## Bike from the Dead (Mar 27, 2021)

Free vintage kids bikes - bicycles - by owner - bike sale​Take what you want. I hate to see them go to scrap. If the ad is up, they are available. 3217 n. Black Forest Ave Blue Springs MO 64025
kansascity.craigslist.org









Love to get these myself, but K.C. is a 4-hour drive for me. Looks like good Muscle Bike Build Off material!


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Mar 28, 2021)

Aaaaaand the ad's been deleted.


----------

